# anyone ever had a problem with imprintables warehouse?



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

I was wondering if any of the forum users have ever had a problem with imprinatables warehouse. I ordered 3 rolls of vinyl almost 1 month ago and havent received it still. They have GREAT customer service every time I call and ask but they keep sort of delaying taking any action on where my order is. Anyone ever have something like this happen????

Tom


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tomstar said:


> I was wondering if any of the forum users have ever had a problem with imprinatables warehouse. I ordered 3 rolls of vinyl almost 1 month ago and havent received it still. They have GREAT customer service every time I call and ask but they keep sort of delaying taking any action on where my order is. Anyone ever have something like this happen????
> 
> Tom


I've ordered from them several times and haven't had that problem.

You might want to call and talk to Josh directly to see what's up.

What exactly did they say when you called to ask where your order was?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Agree with Rodney....Call Josh at Imprintables . Somebody has had a problem with every company at some time. But I have not heard or experiences with Imprintables.. They are very supportive and I am sure Josh can help


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I just hope for your sake it's not spectra cut II white that you ordered. If so you are going to have alot more problems with it then you do with the company.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

That does seem to be the case with that color, but others seem to have no issues with other colors/versions of Spectra.

I gave up on that brand after my iisues with the white and being late on delivery of an order.


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

tomstar said:


> I was wondering if any of the forum users have ever had a problem with imprinatables warehouse. I ordered 3 rolls of vinyl almost 1 month ago and havent received it still. They have GREAT customer service every time I call and ask but they keep sort of delaying taking any action on where my order is. Anyone ever have something like this happen????
> 
> Tom


my last order was shipped to a different store in our chain. AND, both orders were put onto one account - rather than billed seperately as requested. BUT, they are very quick to fix problems. sounds like the shipping department is the main culprit. just be sure to stay on top of your orders. don't wait a week or more to call them about your order. 2-3 days tops.
and,i am having no problem with SCII when peeled warm after about 20-30 seconds. i'm just sayin'...


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys... I talked to what may have been josh today I'm dont remember the name exactly Lee was helping me out before. It does seem like there shipping department is there flaw. They said they would research it for me and call me back but I havent received a call back today. Hopefully I get one by monday we'll see and ill post what happens... Thanks guys


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I ordered the combo packae with upgrade for 3,500.00 from them. I recieved it quickly I must say.
I was suppose to get a 16 x 20 heat press but they only sent me a 16 x 16 press. I called them and to make it easier, I told them to forget the exchange and just credit my charge card 300.00. I followed up on it a week later and they advised me they only issune credits at the end of every month. That I fell, is a bit ridiculous. I sell stuff online and it takes about 5 minutes to issue a credit.

They included a cd with the package that arrived mangled. I called and let them know and they said they would send me another. Well, it's 3 weeks later and still nothing.

They include a couple of rolls of Spectra II (white) which is absolute garbage. I first tried using their directions and nothing worked. I tried every possible combination (temp, pressure, time,etc...) but I've had nothing but problems. I talked to someone there that said they fixed the problem with the white spectra II. 

I've wasted so many perfectly good T-Shirts but nothing seems to work. When I cold peel, some of the letters would rather stay with the backing. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

it's been an ongoing problem with the spectra cut II white - call Tia at Joto Papers and try multi-cut - it's hot peel and works like a champ - _every_ time


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey thanks man! I appreciate the tip


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't understand if the Spectra II is garbage why would they sell it or include it with their packages? It makes no sense?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I havent had any problems with imprintables. I did have some trouble with the spectra cut white, but this last order seems ok. Although I DO NOT advise using it for fiddly things, and small lettering. I find it works best with chunky fonts and larger graphics.

I used the colorprint II and I loved it!!!!! So much nicer than the gerber colorprint. Wow, so thin, you almost couldnt feel it on the shirt! I will definitely order it again.


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

im pretty sure we have it resolved they have great customer service they called me and are sending me out my stuff again so it should be here next week ill post up when i get it... thanks for the help


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Glad to hear it ,Keep us posted on the outcome. .....JB


----------



## SQL (Mar 27, 2007)

I think Josh and Imprintables must be VERY busy. I ordered the Hotronix 16x20 heat press, the Roland GX-24 cutter and one of their vinyl inventory packs. Quite a bit of cash out of pocket. I ordered through Josh and it finally arrived after a few phone calls. I never could get a tracking number and it never did arrive when they told me it would. After I received it, I noticed the extra blade was missing, the yellow vinyl was on back order and the software was not included. I called and they shipped the blade and software immediately. The vinyl would be shipped as soon as it arrived. SEVERAL weeks later and MANY phone calls, I got the vinyl. I NEVER COULD get a tracking number for any of my shipments after repeatedly being told they would email it to me. I really do believe they have warehouse problems. 

I too am very disappointed with the spectra II white. What a nightmare! I ordered extra of that too 

Hopefully they will work out the kinks. I will look for a new supplier for now and try them again at another time.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

It appears one of the problems was the Gildan T-Shirts. I went to the dollar store and bought some Fruit of the looms. It worked great. I called and ordered some multi cut today from Tia @ Joto papers. This is suppose to be a great hot peel, easy weed. We'll see


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i dunno about that mike - i've pressed a gazillion gildan shirts and never had a problem with them...and FOTL's and bella's and hanes and, and, and....sorry, but i think it's the heat press material itself 

the backing on the multicut is VERY tacky - i prefer it that way, many do not - so i guess easy weeding is a judgement call. i've used miles of the stuff and haven't had a problem yet except when i wandered away and left it in the press TOO long a couple of times and even then i was able to salvage it with a little creative blade-work


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

RECEIVED MY VINYL.... i received my new vinyl that they RE-SENT to me today....

all is we'll


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*anyone ever had a problem with imprintables warehouse?*


I just want to say that all the companies mentioned on a regular basis here on the board are ALL legit and do their best to accomodate their clients.

I think the hard part for companies is filtering out the spammers and no-gooders that use boards to send junk, false enquiries, flame etc...

But I guess that's part of doing business on the web unfortunatly. 

On the upside, it is silly to think that any of these said companies would ever even think of short changing, sell below-standard goods etc. to anyone. When problems do arise it is simply because of communication or reasonable mis-understandings or Human error etc.

Yes, imprintables is fine.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

jberte said:


> it's been an ongoing problem with the spectra cut II white - call Tia at Joto Papers and try multi-cut - it's hot peel and works like a champ - _every_ time


That multi cut worked great! I ordered some from Tia to try. You really have to crank up the heat and pressure compares to the spectra II. It's actually hotpeel and it's great. The weeding is about the same.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's an update from Josh on the Spectra Cut II (they have a new product to replace it): http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t28082.html


----------



## Yuchan (Sep 11, 2007)

SQL said:


> I think Josh and Imprintables must be VERY busy. I ordered the Hotronix 16x20 heat press, the Roland GX-24 cutter and one of their vinyl inventory packs. Quite a bit of cash out of pocket. I ordered through Josh and it finally arrived after a few phone calls. I never could get a tracking number and it never did arrive when they told me it would. After I received it, I noticed the extra blade was missing, the yellow vinyl was on back order and the software was not included. I called and they shipped the blade and software immediately. The vinyl would be shipped as soon as it arrived. SEVERAL weeks later and MANY phone calls, I got the vinyl. I NEVER COULD get a tracking number for any of my shipments after repeatedly being told they would email it to me. I really do believe they have warehouse problems.
> 
> I too am very disappointed with the spectra II white. What a nightmare! I ordered extra of that too
> 
> Hopefully they will work out the kinks. I will look for a new supplier for now and try them again at another time.


I'm having the same issue with Imprintables as you. Extremely helpful and QUICK before he got my money, but after I paid none of my questions have been answered such as : When might I expect my package?

I mean i'm sure it will come soon, he did mention it shipped out the next day : ) but i hope the same doesnt happen to me as you mentioned. I hope everything comes at once!

How long did it take for you and where are you located? I checked other posts and it seemed some people were getting their shipments in 3days and another in 4. I'm across the nation so we are clocking in at 6 days so far. Hope its soon.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I did get my cutter and heat press very quick. Actually quicker then expected and I'm in Florida.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i think they have a problem with providing tracking numbers... i've ordered two items from them and never got a tracking number... and thats after providing an email adress, twice... other then that the service is great.


----------



## Yuchan (Sep 11, 2007)

Alright, got my stuff : ) 

I was just surprised to see Josh completely stop talking after the order. He was posting elsewhere. Now the quick service / all that I got before the order feels fake. Hard fact of some peoples business. Anyways, i got my stuff and theres nothing more to it. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Yuchan said:


> Alright, got my stuff : )
> 
> I was just surprised to see Josh completely stop talking after the order. He was posting elsewhere. Now the quick service / all that I got before the order feels fake. Hard fact of some peoples business. Anyways, i got my stuff and theres nothing more to it.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Sorry, I've been on vacation for a week. Didn't mean to leave you hanging. 

Also, we have just hired a customer service rep who will be helping us to service new and existing customers, so hopefully we can improve upon some of the concerns.


----------



## Yuchan (Sep 11, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Sorry, I've been on vacation for a week. Didn't mean to leave you hanging.
> 
> Also, we have just hired a customer service rep who will be helping us to service new and existing customers, so hopefully we can improve upon some of the concerns.


Ahh, I apologize, Josh. I came to a conclusion too fast. It helps I was anxious to see this machine, and by the way, I LOVE it. I am amazed at what intricate patterns it can cut out. Looks like i'm coming right back for more vinyls !


----------

